# Size 56, Team Kelme TSX on eBay



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks nice but I think the price is nuts.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190080192927&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That's the same bike that was posted with a question about the "5TT" bottom bracket shell code. Nice bike, but this is awfully steep considering it's not Record. 

I'd be worried about how much stress that fork steerer has seen with that much space under it too. I'd hate for the next buyer to pull a Hincapie.


----------



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

*I set the price at what it was worth to me...*

Hi there,

I'm mostly a mtbr, so I set the price at what I could buy a nice new frame for - probably a nomad or moto-lite. I figure, if I don't get the asking price(or very close) I'll just keep it; I do have some roadie acquaintances. Also, I do love it I just don't ride it and I'm not in a financial position to have a collection of expensive bikes lying around looking sexy.

Also, the bike is essentially NOS. I couldn't list it as that because I rode it twice, but bought last April rideen twice is hardly used.

I figure $6.00 to list it was not really bad, if it sells it sells. Maybe if you're watching it make me an offer when its almost done. Or I'd do a trade for a higher end mtn bike...I don't know how I'd work the logistics of that though...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Biggie, don't take this the wrong way, we're just looking at this from our perspective and frankly the few steel Merckx bikes that garner $1500+ are usually former pro team bikes with some sort of history or brand new bikes with high end components. 

I'd say that between the members of this forum, we've seen pretty much every Merckx frame/bike that's been sold on-line over the past few years. Heck, I know several of us have daily search routines that include international sites and shops. The bike may be worth $1600 to you, but we're just trying to help you set a more realistic price if you really wanted to sell it. 

If you don't need the money, I'd suggest you keep it, as you've got a gorgeous example of classic steel craftsmanship, and that color scheme is pretty hard to come by! Good luck with your auction!


----------



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

*No offense taken...*

I didn't know much about this bike with the exception it was beautiful and a Merckx - hence making it desireable. I'm also a big fan of steel(at my weight it's a security blanket). My new revelation that it has TSX tubing makes it an even better fit for me as I'm a light weight clyde at 230lbs. I heard the Corsa Extra's with SLX are a very thin light tube making them a very compliant frame.

If it sells, I'm happy. If it doesn't still very happy.

Also, I do respect your opinions, therefore I dropped the price a $100 - that can't be too bad with the free shipping...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I have 3 SLX bikes and love them. Don't know that I would call them "compliant" but they are comfy.

TSX, in case you don't know is a lighter tubeset than SLX. It is double butted and has the 5 spiral helical reinforcements that SLX sports.

The difference between SLX and TSX is that the butted section of the top tube and down tube is thicker on SLX at 0.9 mm. On TSX that same section is 0.8 mm thick - this accounts for the lighter weight.


----------



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

*Really...*

That's actually the opposite of what I thought...I guess its not Clyde proof.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Biggie_Sized said:


> That's actually the opposite of what I thought...I guess its not Clyde proof.


The "heavy" clyde proof one is SPX which has heavier butted sections than SLX.

TSX was designed to be a long distance, solid but comfortable race frame. It was always said that TSX was designed for 150 mile+ days.

I do not think you will notice the difference under you though if you are looking for "stiff" and "heavy" at your weight - what you are looking for is the MX Leader which has the heavy BB lugs and other lugs to really stiffen the bike up.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yessir*

MXL is the Man Sized choice. mmmm I stomped on mine a bit yesterday and the BB and rear end did not budge. 'oh joy'
oh and I paid 1500 for a Dura Ace equipped MXL which is why folks think yours is kinda steep.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Biggie,

That's a nice bike ya got there buddy! TSX is a great tubeset. I had a Guerciotti constructed of it and it was one of the best bikes that I have owned.

As beautiful as your Merck is, the price is definitely steep. As another market comparison for you, I recently purchased an extremely nice, orginal MX Leader (with full dura ace) that was one of the actual Motorola team bikes for $1500.

I wish you the best of luck in selling the Corsa Extra although it would be a nice bike for you to hang on to. Eddies are incredible machines.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

*EddyMerckx(Ebay name)*

told me this, "Hi, The bike is a 1993 model. In 1994 the tsx model 
was designated as the Century TSX model. Also, in 1994 the bike would have had both chainstays in chrome, not just the drive side. In 1995 the Kelme paint scheme was abandoned".

Thanks for everyone's help and input, this site has been tremendously useful.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

With the original steel fork maybe 1500, with the plastic one -300 at least.

:nonod:


----------



## Biggie_Sized (Jan 27, 2005)

*Due to overwhelming pressure...*

from the RBR crew; the price of this auction has dropped to $1400 and still includes free shipping.

If it doesn't sell I'll be in the market for some bibs...and possibly diet supplements.


----------

